# Sassy at forever home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Everyone was GREATLY impressed.

Elizabeth made it very clear where Sassy would be sleeping tonight and for many more nights into the future... :chili: :chili: 



Great job Deb!!</span></span>


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

great job guys! You all must be so proud.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Perfect Bed fellow.. :wub: 

so Happy she has a great HOME!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Ahhh a happy ending.... err NO!...... a happy new beginning!! for Sassy!!!! :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love Happy endings!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This has got to be the happiest adoption EVER!!! 

Although, I've taken it pretty hard, I am sooooo thrilled for our Senior Sassy (who acts like a puppy).

I miss her terribly. Sassy is one good dog. Wow, this family is so very lucky to have her, and she them. :wub: 

Here's the email I received last night:

XO,


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> This has got to be the happiest adoption EVER!!!
> 
> Although, I've taken it pretty hard, I am sooooo thrilled for our Senior Sassy (who acts like a puppy).
> 
> ...


LOL!! That little girl had their entire house checked out within 5 minutes of setting foot (all 4 of 'em) in it last evening!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...ahhh....just like a fairy tale ending, only it's real.. :aktion033:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

It makes me so happy when a little angel gets another opportunity in life. Senior dogs make great pets too, shamefully so many people don't understand that, I wonder if they would do the same to their children when they turn 8 or 9.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, that's just fantastic!! :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, I love Happy Endings and Happy Beginnings :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! Sassy's living the good life~just as she had been at your house, Deb. Now she's in her mansion!! :chili: :chili:


----------

